# SO HUNGRY!!!



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

Arrrrgghhhh!! I am starving today!!! Been on cals for fat loss since last week now, and today I am just so hungry. I just wanna eat eat eat!! I'm not on that low an amount of cals, 1700 a day, but some days it's so hard!! Eating 6 times a day, all good clean stuff, very low carb. Please tell me your body adjusts to it and I will stop feeling like I could lick a banana skin just for a carb fix!!


----------



## cadhla (Apr 17, 2009)

someone gave me a good tip once, (may help, so might as well share it). bran flakes with water on in the morning first thing stop sugar cravings for about 6 hours. i know its not a direct reply, but ohwell


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Jess do you have a carb refeed once a week to re-start ur metabolism?


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ollie B said:


> Jess do you have a carb refeed once a week to re-start ur metabolism?


Yeah I willl be doing, will do it on Saturday. Will be just longer than a week then. I'd like to use it as an excuse to stuff myself with chocolate and crisps but I will be a good girl (of course) and prob just go with some or and pasta, ohhh and weetabix for breakie yay!!


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

do a omlette

just get some protein down u, celeray maybe lol

wat does ur diet look like now maybe it could be changed to benefit u and ur cravings


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it's not easy but it makes the bulking even more fun when it comes round to that 

appetite suppressants may be an option if its really that bad?


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

glanzav said:


> do a omlette
> 
> just get some protein down u, celeray maybe lol
> 
> wat does ur diet look like now maybe it could be changed to benefit u and ur cravings


Today was:

Meal 1: 3 eggs scrambled, 1 tbs olive oil

Meal 2: Tinned tuna, 100g lettuce, 100g cucumber, 1tbs olive oil

Meal 3: Mackerel, 100g leafy green veg, 1/2 tbs olive oil

Meal 4: (PWO) 50g Glucose, Protein Shake

Meal 5: 100g chicken breast, 100g leafy green veg, 30g wholemeal rice, tbs olive oil

Also some 100g of sugar free jelly and 100g of 0% fat greek yogurt sneaked in at meal 3!! hehe, cost me all of 68 kcals though!!

Thats the lot, took me to just over 1700 cals.


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

davetherave said:


> it's not easy but it makes the bulking even more fun when it comes round to that
> 
> appetite suppressants may be an option if its really that bad?


Already take an ECA stack as I'm a hungry horse and knew I'd need it! It works for a while, but I still get cravings for carbs badly on it. The do pass eventually but it's like a constant battle of wills!!


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Looking at you avatar you dont look like u need to loose much? Unless you have a pot belly hanging down below your waist


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

jassdhali said:


> Looking at you avatar you dont look like u need to loose much? *Unless you have a pot belly hanging down below your waist *


hahah what a nice thing to say to a female mate, maybe she just has an old picture up? :lol:



> Already take an ECA stack as I'm a hungry horse and knew I'd need it! It works for a while, but I still get cravings for carbs badly on it. The do pass eventually but it's like a constant battle of wills!!


ahh ok, fair do's


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

jassdhali said:


> Looking at you avatar you dont look like u need to loose much? Unless you have a pot belly hanging down below your waist


That was taken in Oct, unfortunately I comfort ate for England due to some crappy personal stuff and have put about a stone on since then, like my basic body shape, just want it to have less fat on it!!


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

davetherave said:


> hahah what a nice thing to say to a female mate, maybe she just has an old picture up? :lol:
> 
> ahh ok, fair do's


lol ok, caught out there, will see if I've got a more recent one x


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

jess124 said:


> lol ok, caught out there, will see if I've got a more recent one x


if you have a journal bang it in there and just post a link to here or something 

saves you doing twice as much work posting loads of pictures (yes i am lazy)


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

All up for a recent pic:thumb:

Low carb diet is hard as you are always craving carbs - but after you get them you wonder what the big deal is. I am crtainly no expert on keto diets - Greekgoddess could give you some good pointers being the same gender, but I think you need to add some fats in there.

Also what s your training like?

Oh did I mention all up for a recent pic


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

davetherave said:


> if you have a journal bang it in there and just post a link to here or something
> 
> saves you doing twice as much work posting loads of pictures (yes i am lazy)


haha I'm even lazier, just changed my avatar instead lol (I'm the blondie by the way )


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

fair play for getting a recent pic up, but just looking at it from a neutral point of view i wouldnt say you need to be doing low carbs, t5's (eca), etc

i know what we see in the mirror is different to what we see in in pictures but if i try and be constructive (it's hard for me  )

you look in good enough shape to me, but at the end of the day i dont know you, if this is what you want to do then good luck with it, stick at it and ignore everyone else

a journal would be a good idea though, if its like mine it becomes a load of spam with the occasional training session in but it helps more then you'd think before you set one up to be honest

keep at it chuck


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

davetherave said:


> fair play for getting a recent pic up, but just looking at it from a neutral point of view i wouldnt say you need to be doing low carbs, t5's (eca), etc
> 
> i know what we see in the mirror is different to what we see in in pictures but if i try and be constructive (it's hard for me  )
> 
> ...


Do you mean you think I don't need to loose weight or that I'm going about loosing weight in the wrong way? To be honest I just want a harder body, don't give a stuff what the scales say. I don't like being just thin, i want shape with less body fat.

Journal could be good idea me thinks. Save me filling up the boards with my waffle hehe


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

jess124 said:


> Arrrrgghhhh!! I am starving today!!! Been on cals for fat loss since last week now, and today I am just so hungry. I just wanna eat eat eat!! I'm not on that low an amount of cals, 1700 a day, but some days it's so hard!! Eating 6 times a day, all good clean stuff, very low carb. Please tell me your body adjusts to it and I will stop feeling like *I could lick a banana skin* just for a carb fix!!


i know i shouldnt smile but i did. :lol:

keep it up, im sure you can reach your goal!


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

Embrace the hunger!

If your eating regurlary and not restricting your calories alot then embrace the hunger!

Feeling hungry is a great indication your metbolism is on fire and your burning calories. The time to worry is when you dont feel hungry.


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

j1mshere said:


> Embrace the hunger!
> 
> If your eating regurlary and not restricting your calories alot then embrace the hunger!
> 
> Feeling hungry is a great indication your metbolism is on fire and your burning calories. The time to worry is when you dont feel hungry.


haha I'm liking that phrase: Embrace the Hunger lol gonna remember that one! Cheers x


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

jess124 said:


> Do you mean you think I don't need to loose weight or that I'm going about loosing weight in the wrong way? To be honest I just want a harder body, don't give a stuff what the scales say. I don't like being just thin, i want shape with less body fat.
> 
> Journal could be good idea me thinks. Save me filling up the boards with my waffle hehe


hahaha i sort of gibbered on until it made no sense at all didnt i

basically what i meant is that you dont look like you need to

a) lose weight

B) resort to ephedrine at this stage

obviously both are your choice and who would listen to a guy on the net but i personally would leave the B) part until later in the cutting journey, personally

i know the appetite supressant area is going to be handy, but it's just my thought


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i feel for you, i am hungry all the time, eating makes me more hungry.... help i cant take it no moreeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

If u want to get ur wobbly bits hard - weights with cardio at the end. Try to burn extra calories thought your training as opposed to through restricting your diet, as less food will lower your metabolism - whereas training and sensible calories & clean eating will work wonders.


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

jassdhali said:


> If u want to get ur wobbly bits hard - weights with cardio at the end. Try to burn extra calories thought your training as opposed to through restricting your diet, as less food will lower your metabolism - whereas training and sensible calories & clean eating will work wonders.


ok cheers, been noted. Much rather work a bit harder in the gym and eat a bit more anyway!!


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi

I suggest to try phentermine appetite suppressant - bit expensive but it knocks cravings on the head so you can concentrate on eating right. Ive shed 2st 3lb on it and wouldnt have stuck to diet otherwise.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

try some diet pepsi or suger free jelly, that might help

or just get some ephedrine down you to stop the hunger


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

flexwright said:


> try some diet pepsi or suger free jelly, that might help
> 
> or just get some ephedrine down you to stop the hunger


haha I already do both of those things, but thanks for the advice. Seriously I could eat for England! I think it was just a bad day though as it's passed mostly now, last 2 days have been a lot easier.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

you need something that contains little in the way of calories, fat, etc but you can also fool yourself into thinking is a treat

i used to try and do it with black coffee and sweetners which would tie in with the eph i suppose but it isnt exactly my idea of a treat


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

davetherave said:


> you need something that contains little in the way of calories, fat, etc but you can also fool yourself into thinking is a treat
> 
> i used to try and do it with black coffee and sweetners which would tie in with the eph i suppose but it isnt exactly my idea of a treat


lol yeah black coffee isn't the most exciting thing in the world, but now you mention it, think I will make one haha the sugar free jelly is pretty good, it's nice when you want something sweet.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

jess124 said:


> lol yeah black coffee isn't the most exciting thing in the world, but now you mention it, think I will make one haha the sugar free jelly is pretty good, it's nice when you want something sweet.


  it's all about mind games

this pint of water *WILL* taste like a pint of stella sort of thing, if you will it enough you may just get there


----------



## EzzieMoo (Mar 8, 2009)

Jess, I'm feeling your pain!

I'm on a 1400 cal keto diet, it's 5 days since refeed and I could seriously start chomping on my own arm right now.

I use FibreDiet from Holland & Barrett - drink with a pint of water and it swells in your tummy and takes away the empty feeling.


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

davetherave said:


> it's all about mind games
> 
> this pint of water *WILL* taste like a pint of stella sort of thing, if you will it enough you may just get there


lol if only, if that were the case all the juice I drink would be vodka!


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Whisky has no carbs:lol:


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

jassdhali said:


> Whisky has no carbs:lol:


Shame I can't stick the stuff lol


----------



## danny_j (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd move your carbs to the morning personally. I'm on very low carbs as well so know how difficult it is... stick in there


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have my carbs in my PWO meal. Can only work out at night, hence why thats when carbs are eaten ;-)


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I love food, I really struggle to diet and can usually only manage it for 3-4 weeks before giving it up.

Luckily most of the food I love is healthy anyway


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Its a matter of finding a diet plan that actually suits you, that you can stick to for as long as it takes. I liked the keto diet in that I was never hungry on it, Kezz, on the other hand suffered tortures of hunger on the keto diet that drove us all crazy.......lol
> 
> I had to come off it after three and a half weeks as I got terrible joint pains when I went in and out of keto, which worked out to about three days a week.
> 
> ...


Yes I can see what you mean about finding a diet to suit you. Problem is with me is that I like to snack. I just love to eat full stop really. I love food, so any diet would feel like punishment to me lol I just have to see beyond the junk I want to eat to what I'm trying to achieve and that is helping me stop snacking. I am focused and know what I want to achieve so that gives me good reason to not cheat. Its quite hard having kids though as they have biscuits and they are the worst thing for me, I just want to go and live in the biscuit tin lol anyway, I'm gonna give myself a mental slap now and tell myself to shut the fcuk up cos I'm annoying myself now hahaha


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

Resisting the evening snacking is a nightmare! I live for my Saturday (KFC) cheat day.

It's not just the diet fitting your lifestyle though is it? Its got to fit round who you live with and everybody influences each other what they eat to a small extent making it even trickier.


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

When you know you cant eat your mind plays tricks on you,as soon as you start to diet you get hungry,it's a mind thing,because you are resticting your cals you immediately feel hungry i do anyway, my trick is to drink a pint of water, plus and i know its hard but dont watch commercial tv,to many adverts for food lol.


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

God yeah Ive noticed that too, the amount of ads for food is stupid!! Or maybe I'm just more aware of them now I'm dieting!?


----------



## KnackersYard (May 20, 2009)

jess124 said:


> the amount of ads for food is stupid!! Or maybe I'm just more aware of them now I'm dieting!?


Watch BBC!!! problem solved:thumb:

I'm in the same boat. I'm on the lookout for Low Carb Snack to replace chocy biccies.

I've lost weigh rapidly in the past by drinking Vodka & Tonic instead of lager, that's the hardest bit for me, I can't stand Wine & Love Stella, but for 6 weeks I can just about cope with the V&T.

Also, Dark Chocolait. The stuff with 90%+ Cocoa Solids (Aldi do some really cheap) is really low in Carb & because it's so Bitter, you only need to nibble one square of it. Try it with a few Pecans. Might sort your cravings.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Chronium Picolinate can help with sugar cravings.

Jess - it seems to me that you need to retrain your eating habits for the long term as you have mentioned comfort eating in the past. I can sympathise with you in your appetite....i could eat like a horse if I was left to it. Unfortunately this would mean I would be a flubberlupagus. So I have to make a choice....do I want to eat whatever I want and be fat or do I chose to control what I eat and maybe get a figure that I'm happy with. I have a choice and unfortunately like you I'm not one of the lucky ones that can do both and no amount of whinging will change this. It's one or the other and it will be like that forever. Horrible to burst the bubble....if there was a diet of chocolate and wine then I would have found it. Losing weight is tough, but it can be done and done successfully.....you just have to make the choice to do it and focus. Yes you will miss things and yes you may get hungry but that I'm afraid is the pay off!


----------



## jess124 (Apr 7, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Chronium Picolinate can help with sugar cravings.
> 
> Jess - it seems to me that you need to retrain your eating habits for the long term as you have mentioned comfort eating in the past. I can sympathise with you in your appetite....i could eat like a horse if I was left to it. Unfortunately this would mean I would be a flubberlupagus. So I have to make a choice....do I want to eat whatever I want and be fat or do I chose to control what I eat and maybe get a figure that I'm happy with. I have a choice and unfortunately like you I'm not one of the lucky ones that can do both and no amount of whinging will change this. It's one or the other and it will be like that forever. Horrible to burst the bubble....if there was a diet of chocolate and wine then I would have found it. Losing weight is tough, but it can be done and done successfully.....you just have to make the choice to do it and focus. Yes you will miss things and yes you may get hungry but that I'm afraid is the pay off!


Yep couldnt agree more, if it were easy everyone would be doing it, and the local Asda wouldnt be full of overweight chavs lol

I'm ok, just been having a few probs in my personal life, and my old way of dealing with this is too eat crap and drink. I am moving on from this, it's a slow process, but I'm mentally moving away from the comfort eating and finding other ways to deal with stress. I do find lifting is helping a great deal. Its a positive thing to do to get rid of frustration I've found.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

On my low carb diet at the moment i find that a handful of brazil nuts work well as a snack. They are much lower carb than cashews, peanuts ect. Im assuming you dont have a nut allergy? Other than that lots of water helps. You can stick it out until your re feed on saturday...it will make it taste all the better!!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

diet soft drinks and sugar free jelly are good if u really need a craving fix.

of course toughing it out is better but rather have 20 odd kcals to get sugar fix than cheat on your diet plan.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

jess124 said:


> Yep couldnt agree more, if it were easy everyone would be doing it, and the local Asda wouldnt be full of overweight chavs lol
> 
> I'm ok, just been having a few probs in my personal life, and my old way of dealing with this is too eat crap and drink. I am moving on from this, it's a slow process, but I'm mentally moving away from the comfort eating and finding other ways to deal with stress. I do find lifting is helping a great deal. Its a positive thing to do to get rid of frustration I've found.


That's brilliant. Giving something up is so hard, especially when it's been a life long habit. Stick in there:thumbup1:


----------

